# where can I get fertile hatching eggs for cheap



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

All the well known hatcheries are super expensive like a dozen for $50. I checked on eBay and they have some really good prices but I can't seem to find any duck eggs to hatch. Help me find a place to buy eggs from. Thanks in advance
- Faye


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try Craigslist.


----------



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

I checked


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

If there is a Trader Joe's near you, they sell fertile eggs. Sounds strange I know but I hatched them once for a science project. 100% of them hatched. Weird but true


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You can talk to local farms. My neighbor practically gives them away


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

You just want duck eggs?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oops I just now realized you said duck eggs.  TJ's only has chicken eggs


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, they sell fertile chicken eggs??! I would never have thought that :scratch:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

where do you live?
I have kaki Campbell


----------



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

Salem county NJ


----------



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

And thanks to all for responding


----------

